# Mind detergent/ Will



## Memphis (Jan 2, 2019)

Found out an old friend was found dead in Arcata around New Years. Hadn’t seen him moreover than a couple time since probably 2003 but that’s because he was a hardcore fucking traveler. When he came home he was always in high spirits and one of my favorite people to randomly run across when he was in town. Dude travelled more than anybody I’ve ever met. The stories I’ve heard about him from those that knew him better are endless and incredible...his name was Will Loeffler. RIP


----------



## Memphis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Memphis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 2, 2019)

RIP MINDDETRGNT BKF YR 

Rode freight all over the US further than most kids I know and he did it with a club foot and a bicycle with him. Squatted in every major city and slept better under bridges. My friend that went to claim his affects from the coroner told me he had 7 mercedes Benz hood ornaments in his backpack at his time of death. RIP homie. <3


----------



## croc (Jan 3, 2019)

<3
Here for u, Ted. Fuck losing friends to drugs n alcohol. 
I love u


----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 3, 2019)

More good pics of Will


----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## bexcison36 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## MeterOYE (Jan 5, 2019)

Memphis said:


> Found out an old friend was found dead in Arcata around New Years. Hadn’t seen him moreover than a couple time since probably 2003 but that’s because he was a hardcore fucking traveler. When he came home he was always in high spirits and one of my favorite people to randomly run across when he was in town. Dude travelled more than anybody I’ve ever met. The stories I’ve heard about him from those that knew him better are endless and incredible...his name was Will Loeffler. RIP


Major bummer. RIP brother


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 6, 2019)

I miss you Will.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 6, 2019)

William Rutland Leffler passed away peacefully in Eureka, California on January 1, 2019, and entered into the everlasting arms of Jesus at the age of 32. Will was born on July 31, 1986 and was raised in Memphis. He graduated from White Station High School and attended the School of the Art Institute of Chicago on an art scholarship. Will lived wherever he had friends. That is, all over the country, including California, New Orleans, Brooklyn, Detroit, Kansas City, Baltimore, Philadelphia and Chicago. Despite his far-flung travels, he brought various friends to meet and enjoy his parents at their rural West Tennessee home.

He adored his brother, Robert Leffler, trusting him as his closest friend and regularly regaling him with hilarious tales of Will's travels. He was honored recently to be Robert's best man at Robert's wedding to Will's sister-in-law, Mallory.

Will's passions were for art, bikes, friends, family and traveling. His preferred mode of transportation was by freight train lugging his bike with him even then. Throughout his travels, he worked a variety of jobs. He poured himself into his friends and he was loved and admired by them.

He became a legendary creator of non-traditional American art, especially loving graffiti and tattoos. He is remembered for his devotion to friends and family, his generosity of spirit, his desire to comfort and minister to the needs of others, his love of the simple pleasures in life and his ability to impart an enthusiasm and enjoyment of these to others. And fishing.

He was able to bring the most unlikely of people together because he believed in the good parts of their character. He was insightful without being prideful. He was a tender gentle giant. He loved to the fullest and lived with an unparalleled zest for life outside of the mores of conventional society but with integrity and courage. A fearfully and wonderfully made boy grew to become a fine man.

He leaves his parents, Lisa and Steve Leffler; his brother and sister-in-law, Robert and Mallory Leffler; his grandfather, Robert Field; his grandmother, Florence Leffler; his aunts and uncles, Mike and Elise Frick and Mark and Debbie Field, and uncle George Leffler. He also leaves a number of cousins, Forrest and Anna Field, William (Aubrea) Dennen and Audria Dennen, He leaves his extended family in Indiana, Laura Dennen, Dave Dennen, David Darling and his great-uncle and aunt, Bud and Joan Field and numerous other cousins.

A memorial Service is scheduled for Saturday, January 19, 2019, at 11 a.m. at Community Bible Church, 601 N. Bellevue Blvd, Memphis, TN 38107. Any memorials should be made to Community Bible Church or Ministry of the Heart, P.O. Box 11954, Memphis, TN 38111.

Published in The Commercial Appeal from Jan. 8 to Jan. 9, 2019


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds like a really o.k. guy. Condolences, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 12, 2019)

bexcison36 said:


> RIP MINDDETRGNT BKF YR
> 
> Rode freight all over the US further than most kids I know and he did it with a club foot and a bicycle with him. Squatted in every major city and slept better under bridges. My friend that went to claim his affects from the coroner told me he had 7 mercedes Benz hood ornaments in his backpack at his time of death. RIP homie. <3



WHAT! I want those Mercedes ornaments! I LOVE YOU WILL, but hopping trains out of Memphis with your bike was such a pain the ass!!! Then you left your other bike under my porch for so long that I gave it away! Rest in Piece Pig Boy, -like the crappy tattoo you gave me on my hand. 

Your Oakland memorial was beuatiful, I even cried and men don't cry.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Apr 11, 2019)

Saw this in Nola yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 11, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Saw this in Nola yesterday



Awesome, thanks where in NOLA was that?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Apr 11, 2019)

Market St Power Plant(AKA "smoke stacks" or "twin stacks")


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Oct 7, 2019)

North Bergen hop


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 7, 2019)

HERES AN OLD ONE, must be 2006 or 7....


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 21, 2019)

*The Vest of William Rutland Leffler*_*, Ben Davis 10oz twill hand sewn.*_

Exemplified by the burning patrol car, disdain for law enforcement is a common sentiment amongst most all modern day hobos. This type of satirical imagery is regularly incorporated into punk and hobo fashions. While not all police are actually “bad” this type of imagery and dialogue creates solidarity within the traveling community. Especially for those who recognize and want to fight their systematically racist and oppressive history, which is still prevalent today.

“Candlemass” is a popular band from Sweden, and the patch was hand sewn-on with floss. Classified as doom metal, this is one of many bands popularized in the late 80’s-present within the freight train riding and crust-punk sub cultures. Hardcore, crust, thrash, grind, doom, are just few of the extremely aggressive music genres which are heavy laden with misanthropic and anti-capitalist ideals. These ideals, along with ones desire to live in a world which values life experience over material possession, push some folks further and further into the fringes of our society. And while on the road, they naturally build community through genuine kinships, rich with culture and meaning.


----------



## blood embrace (Nov 23, 2022)

this popped up in portand ore a couple weeks ago. sorry for the shitty flick but MD1 forever.


----------



## The Toecutter (Nov 28, 2022)

That dude had quite a life. The pictures posted here tell an interesting story all on their own. It sucks that he's gone. The world needs more weirdos. It sucks I never met the guy because I could have learned a lot from him.


----------



## blood embrace (Nov 29, 2022)

The Toecutter said:


> That dude had quite a life. The pictures posted here tell an interesting story all on their own. It sucks that he's gone. The world needs more weirdos. It sucks I never met the guy because I could have learned a lot from him.



agreed. glad there is a ceremony candle burnin’ on for this person’s life. helps to remind me to show love & respect back, as best i can, to the good people in my life.🌀⚔️❤️


----------

